# Kool Pup dryer (update)



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My new CC KP dryer came and I was afraid to use it because it had a odor coming from hose when on. Wanted to let you know---Ran it about 10 min but the odor is gone. :thumbsup: It was most likely coming off the new hose or dust in the dryer. 

Here's Penny after her blow dry & treats. Her coat is like after the groomers dryer. Sammie is next. This dryer is great for us--multiple dogs, it cut my drying time in half and coat is very straight. Takes little practice getting down the hose aim down. :HistericalSmiley: 

:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh wow...she looks great. The dryer made that much of a difference. Is it that powerful that it dries that quick?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I can only d/load one picture per post now from the attachments option. Anyone know why? :blink


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Oh wow...she looks great. The dryer made that much of a difference. Is it that powerful that it dries that quick?


Thanks!! It is way way faster Joanne. Not really a power thing unless on very high but you get a wide soft air distribution so pretty much entire body is drying at same time. So when I finished her body the ears face and feet were almost dry. Before they would start to dry too but not straight so I had to work more on them. Make sense?? :HistericalSmiley: But Sammie is a tighter short coat. He takes forever. He's next. Will let you know. I also used my new soggy doggy towel first time on penny. It soaks the water off coat better than my towels did.

These are too dark photos. Sorry. Took them quickly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wish I could put all 3 pic on one post. :blink: she got water bowl face. lol.

Joanne-many people like them. i have talked with few that want warmer air dryer and some have tangling issues with KP air flow. But I found it easy to use so its prob one those $$$ things you have to try out for yourself. I saw them use it a show first.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I will wait to hear back your review on Sammy  Lacies hair takes forever to dry. I use a dryer that has water in it to help for moisture, shine but it's loud and it doesn't dry fast enough for me.....soggy doggy towel...love it! I'm off to google it now


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I will wait to hear back your review on Sammy  Lacies hair takes forever to dry. I use a dryer that has water in it to help for moisture, shine but it's loud and it doesn't dry fast enough for me.....soggy doggy towel...love it! I'm off to google it now


J-
Not sure I would have paid $275. for a dryer for one. But now with Penny I wanted it. You gotta add on the third arm too $85. to hold hose. Aastha has home video on the towel somewhere. :thumbsup: its cute.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> J-
> Not sure I would have paid $275. for a dryer for one. But now with Penny I wanted it. You gotta add on the third arm too $85. to hold hose. Aastha has home video on the towel somewhere. :thumbsup: its cute.


Good to know...that's a lot of $$$ for a blow dryer, that's about what they go for in my business and that's for a high end dryer shipped from France


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Good to know...that's a lot of $$$ for a blow dryer, that's about what they go for in my business and that's for a high end dryer shipped from France


J-
Wanted to add. Besides time to dry two every week :smilie_tischkante: 

over past 4 months I have been growing Penny longer and last month began to see the damage to her coat on ends. Part is from having a short cut so long she has clipper damage that is growing out; and time spent to dry and brush a zillion times lol...to get her dry with that pet hand held dryer.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm following you on this for sure...I've been intrigued with this dryer myself, but have a hard time justifying the cost (especially to my husband, lol). I just gave Georgie a bath yesterday, she's pretty thick & curly too, and was wishing the drying process went faster...it does take forever! I cut more of her hair off and even went shorter with her ears (feeling brave). I think she looks kind of cute


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I knew you would love it! It drys so fast and such smooth coats! I love mine. And yes, it cuts grooming time way down!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> I'm following you on this for sure...I've been intrigued with this dryer myself, but have a hard time justifying the cost (especially to my husband, lol). I just gave Georgie a bath yesterday, she's pretty thick & curly too, and was wishing the drying process went faster...it does take forever! I cut more of her hair off and even went shorter with her ears (feeling brave). I think she looks kind of cute


Lydia--she is a doll. :innocent: I can't be trusted to cut my own bangs around here :blink:, so I applaud anyone that can groom. Great job!! Georgia (love name) has a nice thick coat.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys are breaking me down!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh I knew you would love it! It drys so fast and such smooth coats! I love mine. And yes, it cuts grooming time way down!


Thanks for hanging in there with me GF. :chili:

PS--Love that dog/fan thing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

They look SO good! Love it


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

One more promise!! lol..Here is picture I found yrs ago that caused me to look for my first Maltese. Of course this was before I found SM or knew what I was doing. So it didn't happen quite the way I thought it would -- but we are all good now!! I am thinking of trying a TK one more time on Penny--since I have her beautiful bows from Marjy and Sammie is easier to keep up short.

This is how I hope she will look long. Boy they grow out faster than I thought.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> One more promise!! lol..Here is picture I found yrs ago that caused me to look for my first Maltese. I am thinking of trying TK one more time since I have her beautiful bows from Marjy and Sammie is easier to keep up short.
> 
> This is how I hope she will look long.


Keep pictures coming! Why stop 
I am a huge TK fan! Go for it !


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Keep pictures coming! Why stop
> I am a huge TK fan! Go for it !


:HistericalSmiley:... ok after I bathe the Shortstop. :wub:

Beatriz--I know, I too really love a TK. And when I got Pen she was in a 6 month coat with a nice TK. I guess the two pups - all of it overwhelmed me. :blink: It was mid summer July 14th (my Dad's birthday) and HOT. I had never dealt with all the care for a long coat, pee staining or the bands for a TK. Two of them played hard and it was always messed up. So I just trimmed both of them shorter. Now I want to grow her coat back out. Would been so nice if I could gotten through all of it without cutting her. But was right thing to do at time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm really loving the TK too, Georgie does have nice thick hair, so its super easy. Bayleigh's is really thin right now with allergy season upon us, so I may be cutting hers off again, although I really don't want to


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:... ok after I bathe the Shortstop. :wub:
> 
> Beatriz--I know, I too really love a TK. And when I got Pen she was in a 6 month coat with a nice TK. I guess the two pups - all of it overwhelmed me. :blink: It was mid summer July 14th (my Dad's birthday) and HOT. I had never dealt with all the care for a long coat, pee staining or the bands for a TK. Two of them played hard and it was always messed up. So I just trimmed both of them shorter. Now I want to grow her coat back out. Would been so nice if I could gotten through all of it without cutting her. But was right thing to do at time.


When we got Benjamin I had to cut Dominic's TK too cause he would drag Dom by his TK omg it was hilarious but impossible to keep up cause Dom always had hair all over his face. Then I cut it myself and what a awful job I did, poor Dominic. I am glad it grew back!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> When we got Benjamin I had to cut Dominic's TK too cause he would drag Dom by his TK omg it was hilarious but impossible to keep up cause Dom always had hair all over his face. Then I cut it myself and what a awful job I did, poor Dominic. I am glad it grew back!



Beatriz, I know. It's hard when you dealing with two.......

I got my dates wrong in my post. Flag day is June. I brought her home soon before that. I always rem bec her breeder had a flag bow on her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> I'm really loving the TK too, Georgie does have nice thick hair, so its super easy. Bayleigh's is really thin right now with allergy season upon us, so I may be cutting hers off again, although I really don't want to


They are really nice if they work out. That is exactly why Sammie does not have one. :angry: he has those darn allergies that cause drainage and it breaks down the hair around his eyes and over the nose over time. he will never have one.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Keep pictures coming! Why stop
> I am a huge TK fan! Go for it !



Beatriz, these pics are old....how long does it take to grow a TK?

The day I picked her up (I messed the bow up in the car :blink.
My groomer took good one, she calls it the Diva shot, we tried to just trim her TK shorter and a puppy cut. 
Then finally ALL OFF..:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that you like your KP dryer...it does make a huge difference in drying time especially when your drying multiple fluffs!  

Pen Pen looks beautiful, I can't wait to see her in a tk again. As you know I cut all of Kelly's hair off and we are starting from the beginning, thankfully her hair grows fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Glad to hear that you like your KP dryer...it does make a huge difference in drying time especially when your drying multiple fluffs!
> 
> Pen Pen looks beautiful, I can't wait to see her in a tk again. As you know I cut all of Kelly's hair off and we are starting from the beginning, thankfully her hair grows fast.
> 
> ...



thank you Debbie. :wub: Sorry you had to cut her down, but thats only thing you can do sometimes. how long to grow them out?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, what is the soggy doggy towel? Where did you find it? Is it micro-fiber or cotton, or terry cloth? I looked on Amazon but they are out of stock.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, what is the soggy doggy towel? Where did you find it? Is it micro-fiber or cotton, or terry cloth? I looked on Amazon but they are out of stock.


Sandi---Here is mine from Amazon. Soaks up water good. Says chenille micro fiber. Its not like cotton terry cloth at all. There is a video. . If I can find it now. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Soggy-Doggy-31-inch-Microfiber-Chenille/dp/B007679312/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393798121&sr=8-2&keywords=soggy+doggy]Amazon.com: Soggy Doggy Super Shammy Beige One Size 31-inch x 14-inch Microfiber Chenille Dog Towel with Hand Pockets: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's the video for mine Sandi. (i saw there is another type shammy on amazon that is not like mine)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Hxbc0FaPs]Soggy Doggy Productions - Doormat & Super Shammy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Beatriz, these pics are old....how long does it take to grow a TK?
> 
> The day I picked her up (I messed the bow up in the car :blink.
> My groomer took good one, she calls it the Diva shot, we tried to just trim her TK shorter and a puppy cut.
> Then finally ALL OFF..:wub:


She is SO beautiful. 
It took a while, Dom hair doesn't grow as fast as Ben's. If I remember it right it took a good 4 months for us to be able to get a tragic TK going on but it worth it cause he looks way cuter with it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Kandis---that looks like a small, throw rug I got at Ikea!
Does it shed fuzz on the dog when you rub it?


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Dominic said:


> She is SO beautiful.
> 
> It took a while, Dom hair doesn't grow as fast as Ben's. If I remember it right it took a good 4 months for us to be able to get a tragic TK going on but it worth it cause he looks way cuter with it.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Kandis---that looks like a small, throw rug I got at Ikea!
> Does it shed fuzz on the dog when you rub it?


No shed no fuzz anywhere. Its nice!! Its large enough to wrap them up. Aastha calls it 'burrito time' I think. :HistericalSmiley: its heavy, very well made. You put your hands in the corners and wrap it around them and rub. I didn't notice coat tangling like you can get with cotton towels either.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is fluff butt Sammie after his blow dry. :wub: He would not be this fluffy straight with old dryer. He has visor head. No way to get rid of it without gel. 

Hard to get him to be still for pictures :smilie_tischkante: Drying him was way faster too. I have two more but can only load 1 per post on iPad.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie. :innocent: sorry he moves and they blur little.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

S&P. she will get in on the posing anytime. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow I need to hear more about this dryer, the pictures look like them stepped out of a groomers


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> wow I need to hear more about this dryer, the pictures look like them stepped out of a groomers


Ha Paula--thanks!! :wub: Well I never be a groomer, but it makes the coat straight and softer for sure. The big thing is the time I save drying. Lots of threads on it. Took me 2 yrs to get one.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

B)I want one too...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, Kandis! S&P look fantastic!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh wow, Kandis! S&P look fantastic!!!!


Thanks Nida!! :wub: I know it would save you ton of time on Bailey.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Nida!! :wub: I know it would save you ton of time on Bailey.


I know, I do need to invest in a good dryer! I still use a hand (human) hair dryer :w00t:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I know, I do need to invest in a good dryer! I still use a hand (human) hair dryer :w00t:


Me too Nida... I somehow have to get this as well. The table I have is pink so I will have to get the blue dryer so we are on equal grounds!! I will have everything I need except the skill that I want to learn so badly in scissor cutting them! :mellow:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sammie and Penny look gorgeous :heart: :heart: That's awesome you like the dryer! I wish I had more space to get one  Anything to make the grooming quicker and easier is thumbs-up in my book!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Sammie and Penny look gorgeous :heart: :heart: That's awesome you like the dryer! I wish I had more space to get one  Anything to make the grooming quicker and easier is thumbs-up in my book!



The KP is small! I was concerned about size because, well, you've seen my tiny apartment. But the KP is definitely one of the most compact 'pro' dryers out there. It fits on the side of my washer!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Sammie and Penny look gorgeous :heart: :heart: That's awesome you like the dryer! I wish I had more space to get one  Anything to make the grooming quicker and easier is thumbs-up in my book!


Thanks Marisa---btw I finally got your dryer brush. I got it over with. Brushes, dryers, I'm set now. The KPup is a tiny box. The big hose takes up more room than dryer but you can hang it up or something. I put it all on a little 8" X 8" plant stand next to my groom table.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> The KP is small! I was concerned about size because, well, you've seen my tiny apartment. But the KP is definitely one of the most compact 'pro' dryers out there. It fits on the side of my washer!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


LoL! You guys are such enablers! I'm desperately trying to come up with reasons not to get it. My excuses are obviously running thin because I have room on the side of my dryer 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Beatriz, these pics are old....how long does it take to grow a TK?
> 
> The day I picked her up (I messed the bow up in the car :blink.
> My groomer took good one, she calls it the Diva shot, we tried to just trim her TK shorter and a puppy cut.
> Then finally ALL OFF..:wub:


I love these pictures…they are beautiful!

hmmm…your pictures on the post aren't showing…but you know which ones…right?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I love these pictures…they are beautiful!
> 
> hmmm…your pictures on the post aren't showing…but you know which ones…right?


Thanks. They don't show on reply message when I use iPad or phone either.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> LoL! You guys are such enablers! I'm desperately trying to come up with reasons not to get it. My excuses are obviously running thin because I have room on the side of my dryer
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If not already you gotta add in the third arm. 80.00. It's a lot but with two fluffs it's worth it.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I read all the posts...but still don't know exactly what the dryer is and where to get it...thanks for any help...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here it is, I have it in purple

Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer - Cherrybrook


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to get this dryer, but the cost is totally holding me back.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Me too Sherry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The only way I will ever have one of these is if some generous person donates it to the rescue raffle in the fall & I win it!!!!!! A word to the wise is sufficient?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It was definitely worth the price for the dryer and the arm...especially when you have 5 to dry like i do. I had a stand dryer and it was ok...very loud and i couldn't move it around like i can with the hose on the KP and it didn't dry as nearly as fast as the KP. I was lucky that i was able to sell my stand dryer for not much less then i paid for it therefore i didn't have to fork out as much money for the KP.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just brushed both them out for first time since weekend baths. It only took a few min each one. They are still nice and soft straight from the blow dry. Has anyone else noticed your daily grooming is easier with the KP. Kinda makes sense being Sammie was norm curlier.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any suggestions for who has the best price on this dryer???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that they're the same price from Cherrybrook and Chris Christensen's site. 275.00


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe try find used one. I know couple people here didn't use theirs much bec it was too cool temp and not liking the volume airflow. But most I've asked do love and use theirs weekly


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a note, as a groomer I know how these things work. 
Two things, a forced air dryer will force the water off the hair shift, cutting drying time significantly. Second, having a Heated one (warm, not hot) also helps time, and also fluffs and straightens as you brush.
The ones we use at work are k9's and work really good. We also have a stand dryer that fluffs better than the FA dryer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

